# So many people . . .



## mhlee (Dec 8, 2011)

who need to be introduced to better kitchen knives.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/12/seriously-delicious-holiday-giveaway-korin-kn.html

See the comments section.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking at that page reminds me how lucky I am to find a place like this, I went to so many forums when I started getting into knives where the posters were clueless and all contradicted each other, which was very confusing. There are dozens of forums discussing kitchen knives where nobody really knows what they're talking about. It is great when the odd person who is new to knives finds here first before any other places and gets great advice from true experts

Would be funny to add a post to it though saying about how much you love your Shigefusa Kitaeji or something like that


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 8, 2011)

Man oh man was that a sad run of cutlery commentary. 

There were some (very few) moments of hope though. One person said their favorite knife was: "My 210mm wa-sujihiki, it's always by my side" and another said, "I use a cheap chinese cleaver. not the best knife in the world, but it was cheap enough that i get to practice sharpening it without much of a downside."

Buried in that crap are a few knife knuts. 

k.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 8, 2011)

Part of me thinks fair enough if people are happy with those knives then that's fine. However, it ain't like Wustof, Global or Henckels knives are cheap so if they knew more there's no way they'd buy them. And who was it who posted this?



> My Dave Martell 240 mm western handle gyuto!!!
> 
> Yellow Bellied Butt Smoker at 5:24PM on 12/08/11


----------



## mhlee (Dec 8, 2011)

That was me. I had to throw that in there. :headbang:


----------



## add (Dec 8, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> >snip< And who was it who posted this?



_Yellow Bellied Butt Smoker_ 



mhlee said:


> That was me. I had to throw that in there. :headbang:



What was wrong with plain ol' *mhlee*? :laugh:


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah, we should just spam that thread with custom makers that will make them all scratch their head.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh man that would have been a brilliant first comment. 

I will be book marking this page. They just published free, focused, accurate market research for the cost of an (ostensibly free) $110 knife. Brilliant!


----------



## tk59 (Dec 8, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Looking at that page reminds me how lucky I am to find a place like this, I went to so many forums when I started getting into knives where the posters were clueless and all contradicted each other, which was very confusing. There are dozens of forums discussing kitchen knives where nobody really knows what they're talking about...


Yeah. I remember being there.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 9, 2011)

LMFAO if I wasn't so lazy I'd singe up just to have fun... It's like siting in on a pampered chef party reading what them hens post.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 9, 2011)

add said:


> _Yellow Bellied Butt Smoker_
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with plain ol' *mhlee*? :laugh:




I had a moment of barbecue-related inspiration. :idea:


----------

